# Sun lamp recommendations



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I've had a pretty bad bout of insomnia the past month or so, and it's messed with Piglet's sleep schedule since I'm awake with the light and tv on. I want to get him back on track. I'll start staying in my bedroom after 10-11pm so the living room lights can be turned off to re-establish nighttime for him, but I'd also like to try using a sun lamp so he has a more definitive daytime (there isn't much natural light in my living room). Where do I find one? Are there brand preferences? Any suggestions for how it should be set up?


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

A regular light bulb works.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah, well that certainly simplifies things! Thanks!


----------

